# Where can SLANKETS be purchased in Ireland?



## gocall01 (4 Dec 2009)

As the heading suggests!
Does anyone know where can SLANKETS be purchased in Ireland?

I can get them on-line but I would prefer the purchase in Ireland if possible.
I'm in Cork but will travel...

Thanks.


----------



## packard (4 Dec 2009)

Tesco sell them


----------



## Eithneangela (4 Dec 2009)

Got one in Arnotts Bargain Basement yesterday for €10.


----------



## MANTO (4 Dec 2009)

Pennies are doing their version also.


----------



## schmile (4 Dec 2009)

JML do a version as do penneys. I have had one for a few months and find them really inconvenient they are too long and get in the way I thought it would be great and I love regular fleece blankets but they are just a nuisance


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Dec 2009)

Think I saw an ad on TV3 this morning for them for Heatons so they are probably doing the JML version.


----------



## galleyslave (4 Dec 2009)

never heard of these before now... cant' think of the advantage over a blanket or a dressing gown.... maybe I'm a grumpy old man


----------



## messyleo (4 Dec 2009)

There is also an irish online store that sells them:
[broken link removed]

I have no connection with, and have never used the site.


----------



## MandaC (6 Dec 2009)

Had a look at that site

Whoever invented that product should be prosecuted for crimes against taste.

...hope nobody gets me one for Christmas.


----------



## Arabella (6 Dec 2009)

Bought two at Heatons Tallagh during the week. €15 each ......... but as I headed down the landing I saw them selling for €10 in a fire sale/short lease unit . But I must say that they are brilliant. So light and warm.
manda c, I've just tippexed your name off the tag. You'll have to do with the usual bottle of white Chateau Neuf du Pape


----------



## ney001 (7 Dec 2009)

MandaC said:


> Had a look at that site
> 
> Whoever invented that product should be prosecuted for crimes against taste.
> 
> ...hope nobody gets me one for Christmas.



Couldn't agree more! I did wonder when I saw the advert, will the people who go out in their pyjamas to the shops etc now put this on over their pyjamas? - an overcoat if you will?


----------



## gocall01 (7 Dec 2009)

Oh Boy,

Thought they were a great idea but the practicality looks flawed!
Will rethink my strategy.

Thanks!


----------



## PetPal (7 Dec 2009)

Just bought one today on the Irish Independent Shopping website. I have phone number and product code ref if anybody wants it. Cost 19.95 + post.


----------



## Chocks away (7 Dec 2009)

ney001 said:


> Couldn't agree more! I did wonder when I saw the advert, will the people who go out in their pyjamas to the shops etc now put this on over their pyjamas? - an overcoat if you will?


 
An overcoat that opens at the back?


----------



## ney001 (7 Dec 2009)

Chocks away said:


> An overcoat that opens at the back?



Kind of adds to the laziness of the whole ensemble, pyjamas, open back so you don't need to waste time doing up stupid buttons or anything!


----------

